# 1448 Tracker mods



## sparkbr (May 11, 2009)

Thought I'd post some pics of my latest boat mod. It's a 1448 Tracker. I added a floor, sides, rear removable deck, and pods.


----------



## russ010 (May 11, 2009)

looks good man... do you do your own welding?


----------



## sparkbr (May 11, 2009)

Yep


----------



## ober51 (May 11, 2009)

Looks awesome. This will be a naive question, but what are pods/what are they used for?


----------



## grizzly (May 11, 2009)

ober51 said:


> Looks awesome. This will be a naive question, but what are pods/what are they used for?


i was thinking the same question, i've seen them on new boats, i think it must be to support a larger motor, that's my guess.


----------



## sparkbr (May 11, 2009)

No problem, alot of people haven't been around them before. They add extra floatation in the rear. Help with holeshot, keeps the rear end from dropping under acceleration and keeping the motor out of the mud in shallow water (duck hunting especially)


----------



## grizzly (May 11, 2009)

well i was close, i didn't realize how many things that extra flotation would improve. nice work. of course if you put a 125hp now, it would still sit in the water the same as your 40hp did without the pods.  how would that help your holeshot. :mrgreen:


----------



## sparkbr (May 11, 2009)

grizzly said:


> well i was close, i didn't realize how many things that extra flotation would improve. nice work. of course if you put a 125hp now, it would still sit in the water the same as your 40hp did without the pods.  how would that help your holeshot. :mrgreen:




Lol, I've got a 140hp on my 24'. A few friends and I have joked about hanging it on this or my 16'er. I think I'd be scared to nail it - Would be a sight to see for sure.


----------



## BLK fisher (May 11, 2009)

Looking good. Keep it up. =D>


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 11, 2009)

man i wish i could weld aluminum like that. if anybodys ever try'd they know you have mad skills. boat looks great


----------



## sparkbr (May 11, 2009)

Thanks... It (aluminum) takes alot of patience sometimes


----------

